# Specialized Sirrus 1984 or 1985



## mtkatrev (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could find information on my Specialized Sirrus? I believe it's a 1984 or 1985 model. I can attach photos if need be.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## mtkatrev (Jul 1, 2007)




----------

